# Nice Swarm Caught in trap



## Greg Lowe (Feb 3, 2012)

Nice!

So you think you have a queen inside and a secondary swarm on the outside?


----------



## Tom Brueggen (Aug 10, 2011)

I think we are already past swarming season down here, but reading all these stories about catching swarms makes me want to try it that much more. My wife is convinced that I only need the one hive for now (she thinks the bees hate her), but I think she is starting to come around. Plus if I got it for free she would be more supportive. We are all about free things in my house! Despite having almost a dozen fish tanks, I know she always contemplates another if it's free. I suppose I can do the same thing!


----------



## Cactus (Apr 23, 2012)

Tom Brueggen said:


> I think we are already past swarming season down here


Well, I relocated one on Tuesday and got a call about another yesterday (though it had moved on by the time I called back). So maybe it's slowing down, but they're still around, at least in Clear Lake City area.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Greg Lowe said:


> Nice!
> 
> So you think you have a queen inside and a secondary swarm on the outside?


I think the queen went inside the box, and the bees on the outside were leftover cause the box was too full, which I hived and put a frame with eggs so they can make a queen, I will look for queen cells on the eggs that will tell me. and just hope the trap has a queen in it.


----------

